# NC Roxie, VIEW PLEASE!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here is her flyer! SEND IT AROUND!!! Save the jpg one and share it with anyone you know who can help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Roxie is so sweet. I hope he is found soon and returned safely!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Little update*

Little Update

Thank you all for sharing your suggestions on how to find Roxie.
I've been relaying them all to Veronica and Louise and Dennis Gallagher.

I spoke to Veronica a few minutes ago:

Roxie got lose when she was playing with SAM a Six Year old Treeing Walker Coonhound at the Camp Ground. They chased one another into the woods Sam returned but Roxie did not.

The phone number associated with Roxie's Microchip is her parents Cell PHone, thank heavens!
Yes, the shelters have been checked.
They have done a radio spot on Roxie and are trying to find someone on TV that can get Roxie out there.
TOnight at 5 PM, a German Shep tracking dog will work the entire campground trying to find Roxie, so please SAY BIG PRAYERS that Roxie is found unharmed and can be returned to her loving parents!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good, those are great steps!!! She may be hurt, or her harness caught in something! The tracking dog is a great idea.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saying big prayers*

*Please say PRAYERS with me that the German Shep Tracking dog FINDS Roxie safe and sound and she is returned to the loving arms of her parents*.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sent the flyer to my BIL who lives near there and asked him to forward it to anyone who might see her.
fingers crossed and prayers being said.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I hope she is found soon! Prayers for her and her family!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Waiting*

I'm praying they find her tonight safe.

No word yet.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh Roxie, send us a sign!

Don't laugh me off the forum- but have they considered an animal communicator? I am a skeptic but I have heard of dogs found this way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*From Veronica-Loyal, GSD, Tracked Roxie last night.*

The tracker who came to the park tonight found that Roxie has been 
circling (walking about 5 miles daily), making left turns, has found 
a water source, has stuck to the trails and walked the power lines. 
She believes Roxie is in the park or on the perimeter. She also 
believes the tracks are fresh. She explained that in 3 days a dog, 
to include Roxie, will revert to a feral state and hide, etc. She 
believes Roxie is hiding. Please pray that we can intercept her, 
that she will not be on the roads (the perimeter) and get hit. WE 
ARE ENCOURAGED. The dog tracking Roxie, "Loyal", had the greatest 
number of recoveries nationwide last year. He is a 6-year-old German 
Shepherd. The tracker is very hopeful.

Please forward this e-mail to as many as you can. We need as much 
help as possible communicating online while we're on the trails and 
canvassing neighborhoods. For any of you who have contacted groups 
or posted Roxie, if you would please write and share once again who 
they are, I will make a comprehensive list and share it with Darlene 
and Larry. There at the campsite they do not have access to the 
computer or these e-mails. They are working very hard, barely 
resting, to find Roxie and feeling the strong emotions each one of us 
would feel if this were our dog.


Thank you for everything,

Veronica
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Update from Veronica*

Another update from Veronica

Another update 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ANOTHER update from Veronica:

Loyal will be back tomorrow at 11:00 in the morning. Yes, daytimes are viable. Please keep praying. I've received more info from the tracker this morning, still good, about her whereabouts. I'm rushing out back to the camp but will update you. Please e-mail me again if you've not heard from me. *THANK YOU FOR KEEPING OUR GOLDEN FRIENDS UP TO DATE. (My own Golden, Sam, is 12!)Many thanks,*

Veronica


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh I am hopeful!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keep the prayers and good vibes coming!*

please keep the PRAYERS AND GOOD VIBES, coming!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

I hope for the good to happen soon


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Come on Roxie your parent truly miss you! Feeling hopeful too!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh Roxie, send us a sign!
> 
> Don't laugh me off the forum- but have they considered an animal communicator? I am a skeptic but I have heard of dogs found this way.


If it were my dog I'd do anything skeptic or not.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tomorrow*

I know that Loyal, the GSD Tracker dog, will be looking for Roxie again tomorrow at 11:00 AM so we NEED BIG PRAYERS AND GOOD wishes for Roxie to be found safe and sound!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*From Veronica at 10:59 Last night*

From Veronica at 10:59 last night.

Today we broadened our search south to Buford, SC. We're continuing 
to canvas outside areas and search throughout Cane Creek Park. A 
lady who saw our new flyer at a small store called to say she saw 
Roxie and has seen her several times behind her house in a soy bean 
field, etc. Although we could not confirm the sighting, we had two 
other individuals in the same area also say that they saw Roxie or 
saw a Golden that could be her. All of the sightings are unconfirmed.

Amazingly, these dirt roads, although far from the camp the way we 
would typically drive, back up to Cane Creek and are approximately 3 
miles from the park. We will work through these areas again 
tomorrow early in hopes of spotting her. Additionally, if Roxie is 
circling and making left hand turns as the tracker stated, this could 
easily be the direction she moves toward. The tracker's last 
information to us revealed that Roxie has slept under canoes in the 
day park area of the park. Again, if she's turning left, the "pieces 
of the puzzle" may be fitting together.

Larry and Darlene remain committed and encouraged. They're learning 
how to help bring Roxie to them once she's spotted if she has 
reverted to more feral behavior. We're all ready with bait and slip 
leads, happy friend dog(s) and Roxie's toys!

We hope to e-mail very good news soon.

Many thanks again,

Veronica


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

I am thinking positive!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Renee*

Renee

Please pray


HERE IS LATEST FROM VERONICA AT 10:59 LAST NIGHT, NOV. 6

Latest on Roxie missing G.R. in Waxhaw, NC from 10:59 PM Last night 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today we broadened our search south to Buford, SC. We're continuing 
to canvas outside areas and search throughout Cane Creek Park. A 
lady who saw our new flyer at a small store called to say she saw 
Roxie and has seen her several times behind her house in a soy bean 
field, etc. Although we could not confirm the sighting, we had two 
other individuals in the same area also say that they saw Roxie or 
saw a Golden that could be her. All of the sightings are unconfirmed.

Amazingly, these dirt roads, although far from the camp the way we 
would typically drive, back up to Cane Creek and are approximately 3 
miles from the park. We will work through these areas again 
tomorrow early in hopes of spotting her. Additionally, if Roxie is 
circling and making left hand turns as the tracker stated, this could 
easily be the direction she moves toward. The tracker's last 
information to us revealed that Roxie has slept under canoes in the 
day park area of the park. Again, if she's turning left, the "pieces 
of the puzzle" may be fitting together.

Larry and Darlene remain committed and encouraged. They're learning 
how to help bring Roxie to them once she's spotted if she has 
reverted to more feral behavior. We're all ready with bait and slip 
leads, happy friend dog(s) and Roxie's toys!

We hope to e-mail very good news soon.

Many thanks again,

Veronica
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*They Need Help Finding Roxie*

Please-Veronica sent this plea out this morning.
If you are in Charlotte, NC or Bufort, SC or anywhere close or in between please please call her if you can help!!

Bump

*Is there anyone in Waxhaw (Charlotte) NC or Bufort, SC that can help look for Roxie.

Help is needed to locate little Roxie. Waxhaw, NC is located in Union County, outside of Charlotte, NC.*
*If you live in this area and have some free time and can HELP, please contact 
Veronica at #710-843-7982 or Roxie's owner, Darlene at #904-708-3351.
Veronica's email is: [email protected] Calling her would be better though.


A request to help make phone calls, check area shelters regularly, including the Charlotte Mecklenburg Animal Control Shelter for little Roxie. 
__________________*


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't understand why Bufort, SC would be involved? It's 175 miles away, between Charleston and Savannah? 

I wish I could go help!! I have sent this flyer to everyone I know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlins Mom*

I think the Bufort, not sure of spelling, is close to Waxhaw, NC.
I think Veronica said it's on the perimeter of the Cane Creek Park in Waxhaw, NC. DOes that make sense?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I think the Bufort, not sure of spelling, is close to Waxhaw, NC.
> I think Veronica said it's on the perimeter of the Cane Creek Park in Waxhaw, NC. DOes that make sense?


Could be a neighborhood maybe. 

There are many people checking shelters, so if she gets picked up the owners will find out.

C'mon Roxie! Find your mom and dad!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

With all of these prayers they have to be reunited!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*THink*

Merlins Mom:

I think I mispelled the town
Think it is BUFORD, SC, WHICH is 35 mins. from Waxhaw, NC.
Look at this map.
There were sightings of Roxie in Buford sleeping under a canoe and now sightings in Mineral Springs and Monroe


http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Wax...&2s=SC&2y=US&2l=34.7444&2g=-80.616898&2v=CITY


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*VERONICA answered a few questions I asked*

Veronica answered a few questions I asked.

Are Mineral Springs and Monroe in NC Yes, this is close enough to the camp grounds to be very viable. Bufort, this location, is 3 miles from the camp through back dirt roads. The tracker did not confirm those 3 sightings because we ran out of time.
What about Bufort, SC? Was she spotted there and how do you spell. Lady on GRF said Bufort is far away.


Could Roxie be trapped in a lagoon or a ravine. With the harness on could she be caught on something. She could be, but we've covered those areas of concern in our hiking. Additionally, the tracker says Loyal has–––HAVE A SIGHTING. HOPEFULLY WE'LL HAVE HER THIS TIME.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DON'T give Up on Roxie!*

Don't forget roxie 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please don't forget Roxie!
Veronica really needs help. You don't have to live in NC or SC.I live in Illinois and Lucky Pup lives in MO and we are trying to look at shelters on Petfinder for her and sending emails out.
Carolina Mom and Merlin's Mom are doing much, too!!

*please CALL VERONICA TO HELP! 704 843 7982 *
__________________


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*THURSDAY-Nov. 12 from Veronica*

THURSDAY, NOV. 12, FROM VERONICA

THURSDAY 11/12/09


1. SHELTER SEARCH: The Shope's are on their way to York County Shelter. They will also check Lancaster. Yesterday they went to Union but it was closed for the holiday. Today they will check Union again.


Colleen, will you be at Mecklenburg to check today? I know they know you and work with you, if you cannot be there, would you call them for the Shope's?


2. TRACKING/NEWS: Loyal/tracker dog is on standby waiting for weather to clear and ground to dry a little. Projected time for search is this afternoon or tomorrow morning. TV 3 reporter may be doing story; this reporter wants to do this story... I will be with the tracker and I'll continue to facilitate the story for the reporter. Terry, I will be ready to return your trap, tarp, etc. as soon as you need it. Larry can deliver it to your home in his truck. Barbara, is there another available trap should we need it?


3. CANVASSING: The Shope's will be making new flyers. Kerry Studer (704 243 2348) may be making a new design. I will create a Spanish flyer. The Shope's will be visiting more schools today.


Arlene, a neighbor in Stone Gate, the last sighting, has committed to copying flyers we gave her and distributing 260 to the homes at Stonegate. This neighborhood did receive 
the FindToto call. Additionally, I met the neighborhood's web master and he will be posting Roxie's info on that neighborhood's website. I will need to call Arlene Hrenyo (704 243 0257) to see if she's been able to put out the flyers, or will be able soon, to do so. She and Domick (704 243 6725), her neighbor who called with the last sighting of Roxie on Monday around noon, are prepared to meet Loyal and to be interviewed.


4. ONLINE SUPPORT: 


Neya, you'll be checking frequently the hourly reports coming out of Char-Meck! 


Sandy (CFGRR), you've set up an account for the SC Craig's List and will manage both NC and SC, continuing to re-post Roxie by or before the 30-day expiration time.


Karen (Cell Phone: 815-245-0248) and Sandy, you are daily checking FidoFinder, Petfinder Classifieds, Craig's List and Pet Harbor and continuing to e-mail the Golden Retriever Forum. You are communicating with all Golden Rescues in our vicinity: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]




MICROCHIP: Home Again


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie*

No New update from Veronica yet-hope she emails today.
I believe the Tracker came by yesterday and maybe today as well.

I found someoneone on Craigslist in Monroe, NC which is close to Waxhaw that found 2 dogs on Hwy. 201, so I sent the Roxie's Flyer, praying that one of the dogs they found are her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*update from VERONICA*

UPDATE FROM VERONICA

Hi ALL!


I'm sorry I've been unavailable to write you all. First, THANK YOU for keeping up the online postings and communication. SECOND, I went with the tracker and Loyal yesterday and today. Without going into too many details, if the sightings (to include 3 today) are, in fact, Roxie, then she MAY be circling/heading back toward the camp. The RAIN has made all of this more difficult: Although it cleans up old scents, which can be good, we've had so much that we've had to allow for some drying time. Today was really the first viable day for tracking. RIGHT NOW WE THINK ROXIE MAY BE ON HWY 200 (fast moving country traffic) about 5 miles from the camp. We had, for example, a trucker who drives an 18-wheeler say he saw her late at night. Today we went to visit his wife who works at a local elementary school we canvassed; she is convinced this is Roxie and says she saw her earlier, before knowing she was lost. Until proven wrong, we have to "work" each of these sightings. I'M GOING THERE AGAIN TONIGHT AFTER WRITING YOU ALL. I AM SO CONCERNED ABOUT ROXIE MOVING AT NIGHT.


We have a small team meeting early tomorrow morning. Thank you, Neya! The Shope's HAVE to go back to Florida on Sunday for a bit to pay bills and do some "have to" things. THEY ARE COMING BACK AND ARE NOT, NOT, NOT GIVING UP ON FINDING ROXIE. WE HAVE A TEAM IN PLACE HERE. Also, you'll be touched to know that while on the shelter search for Roxie, Darlene and Larry met another Golden, "Harley", at York Shelter. Harley, who's had it pretty rough, is now "home" with them. DARLENE WANTS YOU TO KNOW THAT SHE WILL BE WRITING A BOOK ENTITLED, FINDING ROXIE, AND THAT SHE WILL FIND ROXIE AND THAT ROXIE WILL HAVE A BIG BROTHER!


I WILL HAVE TO INSTRUCT DARLENE REGARDING FINDING FIDO...


YES, WE HAVE A HUMANE TRAP SET.


STONE GATE IS A NEIGHBORHOOD WHERE WE HAD THE FIRST SIGHTING AFTER THE 5,000 PHONE CALLS WERE MADE AND THEN HAD TWO OTHER FAMILIES THERE SAY IT WAS ROXIE.


COLLEEN, Thank you so much for checking Char-Meck daily. Neya, you too!


I'd better run. MANY, MANY THANK YOU'S. 


Veronica


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from the Search Team*

Just had an update from Neya one of the ladies searching.
Someone saw Roxie this AM at 11:00 and Loyal the Tracking dog is coming back at 5:30 this evening.

PLEASE PRAY SHE IS FOUND!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, please, please, Roxie be found!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Veronica*

Update from Veronica


ROXIE WAS SEEN RUNNING IN THE DITCH LAST NIGHT AROUND 10:0 P.M. ON 
PARK SCHOOL ROAD ABOUT 1.5 MILES FROM THE HIGH SCHOOL ON THE RIGHT 
SIDE OF THE ROAD. THREE OF US WENT OUT BUT DID NOT FIND HER. THIS 
ROAD IS RIGHT BEHIND THE FIELD SHE WAS IN. NEYA AND JOHN PUT ALL THE 
FLYERS OUT ON THIS ROAD YESTERDAY AFTERNOON!


----------



## JoAnn B (Dec 4, 2009)

*An Idea*

I live in the Cane Creek park area less than a mile from the park. My neighbor at the beginning of our street has a dog and I have a dog. They are outside most of the time. So any new dogs that come onto our street tend to gravitate to our homes. 
One idea is to put Roxie flyers at the bicycle shop in Downtown Waxhaw. There are many bike riders in this area and they are always on the lookout for dogs. 
Also any places where local hunters get their supplies. Also the Roxie flyers at the BP station on 200 near Cane Creek are almost gone. Maybe put more there. 
I would go nuts if I lost my pointer Zoey. So anything I can do to help. I do run and bike in the area, usually running in the park and biking on the back roads. But I have not seen her.
We're all keeping an eye out.


----------



## judegirl (Aug 14, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers from Canada !!!! Please let us know when you find her !!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joann b*

JOANN B

Thanks for your pointers. I am going to email Veronica the lady that lives in Waxhaw, NC and is looking for Roxie.
Please feel free to email her and call her should you see Roxie.
P.S. VERONICA REALLY NEEDS HELP. RIGHT NOW SHE ONLY HAS ONE OTHER PERSON HELPING HER LOOK FOR ROXIE.
PLEASE CAN YOU CONTACT HER? ROXIE will be scared if you see
Veronica
704-843-7982
[email protected]


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

JoAnn B said:


> I live in the Cane Creek park area less than a mile from the park. My neighbor at the beginning of our street has a dog and I have a dog. They are outside most of the time. So any new dogs that come onto our street tend to gravitate to our homes.
> One idea is to put Roxie flyers at the bicycle shop in Downtown Waxhaw. There are many bike riders in this area and they are always on the lookout for dogs.
> Also any places where local hunters get their supplies. Also the Roxie flyers at the BP station on 200 near Cane Creek are almost gone. Maybe put more there.
> I would go nuts if I lost my pointer Zoey. So anything I can do to help. I do run and bike in the area, usually running in the park and biking on the back roads. But I have not seen her.
> We're all keeping an eye out.


I emailed you. Pretty much the same thing Karen said. I must of been emailing while she was posting.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Update from Veronica:

Hi,

So sorry I'm so late writing.

Hollywood is interested in Roxie! Her story: The Golden lost in the 
soy bean fields whose owners go against all odds to find her, and yet 
find themselves suffering now too....

Next step: Kare tracking latest sightings and trap being tripped, 
etc. Probably Monday. FOCUS IN ON WHERE TO LOOK.

Then appeal for volunteers (many, many) to "make something 
happen" (Kare's words)! Together, we meet, go over safety rules, 
split into two's with cell phones, search and canvas.

Then two crews come here to shoot WHEN we have her located.

OUR NEEDS:

Free Flyers printed/we're checking into this.

VOUNTEERS TO COME. Keri said there is a volunteer list online? IS 
THIS TRUE? People who may help?

I'm going to get a bite for our family and keep trying to reach 
Summer. ANY ADVICE?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

Bumping for Roxie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*latest*

VERONICA had a long conversation w/a lady in Fayetteville which is about 2 1/2 hrs. away and she has seen a Golden Ret. Mix for about a week that fits Roxie's description. Today she is taking her dog to try to lure her.
Please pray it is Roxie or that it is someone elses missing Golden Ret. and she can get her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

The tracker went out to Fayetteville yesterday and it was not Roxie.
It was a 3-4 old male Golden REt. Mix and they could not catch him.

The lady Barbara who has been feeding him and worrying sick about him is now trying to find a humane trap so she can possibly catch him or a Humane Society or Rescue to help catch him or lend her a humane trap before he gets hit by a car.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am so sad that this poor Roxie has not been found. I feel helpless so I just can't imagine how the owners of Roxie feel. I hope they are able to bring her home.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Prayers being said, that Roxie will be found and brought home safe. I can't even imagine how her owners are feeling right now.


----------



## pinkgatorgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Sending good thoughts to Roxie and her family, along with the rescue team! I hope and pray that they find her soon!!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

It would be so nice to hear good news here. I Have sent several emails to people off Craigs list in NC if they post any dog found that could remotely be her. Do you know if Roxie was spayed? One dog was found, didn't say what kind of dog but mentioned the dog was in heat. I emailed them just in case & pointed them to PETS where there is a notice on Roxie.
I wish people who found pets would take the time to have them checked for a micro chip. Other than being sure dog is fed & safe that is the 1st thing I would do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie*

*Yes, Roxie was spayed and she has a Home Again Microchip.

No sightings lately. We continue to look on Petfinder, Petharbor, FidoFinder,
Lassie Come Home, lost and found pets in North carolina 2009 everyday.
THanks for looking too because we could miss something.

Also check out craigslist in SC too.
Indian Land, Fort Mill, Lancaster, Buford, Unity, or Shiloh Unity and Rock Hill are cities in SC that are close too!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie Update*

Update 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Veronica sent us all an email said the Tracker is going out again.

> > > 1. Tracker coming here around 1:00 or 1:30 at NESBITT Rd. where 
> Keri saw blond dog possibly weighing 40-60 lbs. in the middle of a 
> field 1/4 mile down Nesbitt from Potter Rd. It was 6:40 P.M. 
> last night. It was on the right hand side of the road and there 
> were woods behind it.
>
> Tracker "may" make her way to the Leslie Rd. location of one of the 
> traps. There were two sets of footprints, one smaller sized dog 
> and one possibly size of Roxie, in the vicinity of the trap. 
> Last week, twice a dog (or larger animal) took chicken out of the 
> trap and backed out so the door closed with nothing in it.
>
> 2. TRAP: Maple Knoll Location: There have been NO signs of Roxie 
> here, not on the porch eating the cat food, not in the trap. A cat 
> has been trapped twice last Saturday. The door did close. A 
> possum has been in and out of this trap eating the dog food WITHOUT 
> being caught.
>
> DARLENE, I WOULD LIKE TO MOVE THIS TRAP VERY SOON AND THE OWNER 
> AGREES. LEE AND I COULD TRY TO BORROW A NEIGHBOR'S TRUCK TO MOVE 
> IT. WE CAN SEE WHAT HAPPENS WITH REGARD TO THE SCENT TODAY AND 
> THEN MAKE OUR DECISION. PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. 
> (Keri's husband's truck would be difficult to gain access to; Megan 
> has directed us to be there no later than 7 P.M. whatever day we 
> choose. Also, we have dog food with Megan that I'd like to take 
> with us and so will call her before going so that I can get it.
>
> 3. KERI:
>
> 1. Keri will be contacting us with info on additional tracking 
> services, Darlene. (Also, Larry offered to get the article from 
> your vet's office for us to review.) She wants to discuss with 
> you, as well, other tracker questions (OH tracker).
>
> 2. Keri would like you to contact her, Darlene, regarding making 
> additional posters. (704 291 6154: c and 704 243 2348: H). 
> COULD YOU CALL HER TOMORROW MORNING; THAT WOULD BE A GOOD TIME FOR 
> HER!
>
> 3. Keri is the best at knowing the Cane Creek and surrounding 
> areas. She will be directing me where to canvas with new and 
> existing flyers, especially concentrating on the area south of the 
> park (this is SC). It includes Buford. I'll need some help 
> canvassing if anyone can help me; I'm thinking Mari, Terri, 
> Christi. Keri's schedule is very tight, and she may have one or 
> two mornings available, but, primarily, she'll provide direction to 
> me.
>
> 4, Keri is calling Pat Brooks to see if we can get a lead on 
> printing donated flyers.
>
> 5. Lastly, Keri is helping check into a Brittany Spaniel rescue 
> for Holly. I'VE RECEIVED NO CALLS FROM THE AD IN THE PAPER.
>
> 4. VERONICA:
>
> 1. I will keep up with Barbara Williams in Fayetteville regarding 
> the female Golden mix.
>
> 2. I will write something we can share online, in print, other 
> with regard to the animals who have been saved through our search. 
> PLEASE SEND ME ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT ANY ANIMAL I MAY NOT KNOW 
> ABOUT. I would like our community to know the beauty our search 
> for Roxie has brought, how others are safe, etc.
>
> 3. I am designing a new flyer now based on Karen's and Darlene's 
> directives. I will e-mail to Darlene for revisions/approval and 
> either she or I will have copies made.
>
> 4. I will canvas remaining areas discussed above and directed by 
> Keri.
>
> 5. I will oversee the movement of the trap(s) as we decide.
>
> 6. I will take Holly back to the area I rescued her from and begin 
> talking to the people who live nearby... My goal will then become 
> to find a rescue group who will take her. Thank you so much for 
> all the help with her. Learning of Roxie and many lost animals has 
> taught me, as a rescuer, not to hurry any dog through rescue. (I'm 
> trusting if a rescue group comes into contact with Roxie, the first 
> thing they would do would be to scan her. I don't understand the 
> reliability, or not, of scanning. Darlene, would you be willing to 
> call your vet and ask this question: Would there be any chance 
> Roxie's Home Again chip would be undetected and she could, 
> therefore, go through a rescue/adoption?)
>
> 7. I will check the BP/200 location for the posters and place more 
> there and I will check the campsite, making sure Roxie's bedding is 
> clean and dry, etc.
>
> 5. DARLENE: Just a reminder to call all of our listed shelters to 
> check in with them. I would also call Mecklenburg, even though 
> Colleen is checking. I would be sure they have posted her again on 
> the bulletin board and I would ask for a volunteer to go through 
> the big book of found animals not taken to the shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

UPDATE


The Female, Young, Golden Retriever that was a stray in Fayetteville, that Barbara had been feeding and worrying about and trying to catch is now safe and Barbara will be fostering her-hopefully we can find who lost her.

There were two Golden Rets. at Burlington Animal services in Haw River, NC, that we thought could be Roxie but with the shelters help searching for a microchip and other identifying factors we found out if was not Roxie.

There is now a $500 Reward for Roxie, no questions asked.

We continue to look for ROxie everydday on Petfinder, Petharbor, Craigslist, FidoFinder, Lassie COme Home North Carolina, Lost and FOund pets in North Carolina 2009, etc.


*ROXIE, IS a female Golden Retriever, 11-12 MONTHS OLD, IS SPAYED, HAS HOME AGAIN, MICROCHIP,
Has a little white under her eyes, had a blue/teal harness with dolphins on it.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Veronica*

Update from Veronica 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update from Veronica (Waxhaw, NC)

Roxie, an 11-month-old, very sweet Golden mix was lost on October 27th at Cane Creek
Park in Waxhaw, NC near the NC/SC border. Roxie’s owners, Darlene and Larry Shope,
began an intensive and exhaustive search. Determined to find Roxie, they remained at
the camp, about 400 miles from their home in Florida.
A handful of individuals began to help by hiking through the woods, by creating flyers, by
canvassing neighborhoods, by posting online lost dog ads, by looking for dogs found
online, and by going to shelters. Ads were placed in newspapers. Appeals were made on
radio. Five thousand automated calls were made. A tracker was hired. Humane traps
were placed in areas of sightings. People called––they’d seen a Golden mix, a mediumsized
golden dog, a young dog that looked like Roxie, etc. More calls. More flyers. More
canvassing. More tracking. More online ads.
Five weeks into the search Darlene and Larry returned home to Florida to pay bills, renew
prescriptions, etc. Their team of volunteers stuck with them, committing to be their eyes,
ears and feet. Larry drove back to North Carolina to help search. Two days later he got a
call––Darlene was in hospital. He drove home six hours to the hospital. Even on
her way to the hospital, Darlene grabbed her cell phone, remembering her number was on
every flyer, every poster. The Roxie team continued searching.
Darlene came home after 5 days and is now recovering remarkably. Her spirit is strong
and her body grows stronger. The Roxie Team––people as far
away as the North Carolina coast, Chicago, even Oregon, and as close as Cane Creek
Park where Roxie was lost––keep working. Together, they have initiated, assisted and/or
rescued twelve other animals in their search to find Roxie.
If you are reading this story, you are the person we’re asking to help. Do you know where
Roxie is? Have you seen any dog that could be Roxie since October 27th? Do you know
anything that could help the Shope’s find her? Please, as busy as you are, if you would
take a few minutes to e-mail five friends and ask them to do the same. Together, we can
find Roxie. We need each other. We need your help. We all understand the things that
break our hearts––like losing the dog we love so very much. This Christmas, please help
give the Shope’s back their dog. Please help them find Roxie.
Many Thanks and Merry Christmas from Darlene and Larry and the Roxie Team!
ROXIE weighs 44 lbs. She has a white-tipped tail and has some white on her chest. She was last seen
wearing a teal harness. She is micro chipped. Roxie needs medication now. Her owners are offering a
$500 REWARD for her safe return, no questions asked. CALL 704 843 7982 or 904 708 3351.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I sent the flyer and info to a friend who lives in SC, just across the border from NC. She's a dog lover and I'm sure she will do whatever she can to help.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

If you can post this on you myspace, facebook or any other group please do. Help us spread the word. Email this photo to your freinds and have them foward it to who ever they know. Let get the word out!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I sent the flyer and info to a friend who lives in SC, just across the border from NC. She's a dog lover and I'm sure she will do whatever she can to help.


 Thank you!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*$500 reward for Roxie's safe return!*

$500 reward for Roxie's safe return!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Cool Karen I couldn't get the images small enough to post.

If you can post this on you myspace, facebook or any other group please do. Help us spread the word. Email this photo to your freinds and have them foward it to who ever they know. Let get the word out!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Just posted on my facebook.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you to everyone that is helping!
It means alot!!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I just posted the flier on my facebook. Her owners must be so devastated but I do remember a stolen dog was found this fall so there is hope.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Is this worth passing along?
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15316453


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Noey said:


> Is this worth passing along?
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15316453


 Thank you I forwarded it to them!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Susan6953 said:


> I just posted the flier on my facebook. Her owners must be so devastated but I do remember a stolen dog was found this fall so there is hope.


 Susan, Thank you!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie*

Update on Roxie:

Tomorrow *Moneysaver magazine will carry Roxie's story-it will go to 30,000 *homes so Veronica and Darlene are praying that many people will call them with some news, or leads about Little Roxie.

Please say extra prayers that this little sweetheart is found/returned, safe and sound and Soon to her family!

Thank you!

*Veronica's number is: 704-843-7982
Darlene's is: 904-708-3351!!*


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my I check here every day, to see if Roxie has been found and to have a happy ending still keeping:crossfing for a good result.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honeysmom*

Honeysmom

Roxie thanks you for caring. I can't wait until the day we can post that we've found her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

*There hasn't been an Update on Roxie since the article went out on Dec. 23,in the Moneysaver magazine.

Hopefully Veronica will update soon, but my heart just breaks for Roxie and Darlene and Larry-her parents.

Today, December 27th, Roxie has been missing for TWO MONTHS!
We're not giving up!!*


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I posted links to the ad and also to the petfinder ad for their dog on the camping forum I belong to. I hope it helps! I lost my 1st Golden twice in conservation areas, and a tip I got from a hunter got her back both times. I was told to leave an article of clothing I was wearing at the last place I saw her, (to leave my scent), and leave the area for an hour. Both times I went back she was there. Thank god too, I was a wreck. I really hope they find the dog, nothing worse than not knowing.

http://www.petfinder.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1772601

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67053&d=1261096431


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Camper*

GoldenCamper

Thank you so much.
Can you give me the link to the camping forum and I will send your suggestion to them about leaving a piece of clothing.
They do have her crate and toys at the camp site and nothing.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh Roxie, send us a sign!
> 
> Don't laugh me off the forum- but have they considered an animal communicator? I am a skeptic but I have heard of dogs found this way.


I didn't read the whole thread, but I can suggest a great one! He worked with a few of the horses I used to ride and was spot on with stuff - one horse had an undiagnosed ulcer, another wanted his old bit back, and another needed to wear more blankets and have a blanket over him before going in the show ring... when we addressed those issues all started winning at major horse shows! This communicator prefers communicating with horses over dogs though, because dogs will say a lot to make you happy... he prefers dogs over cats though, because cats flat out lie, or so he says. :


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I sent the flyer to some riders I know who are at some big barns in Waxhaw - two have agreed to post the flyer on the barn bulletin boards.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millys Mom*

Millys Mom

Thank you SO VERY MUCH!! I think that could help tremendously!!


----------

